# Garlic or catnip tea for fever reduction?



## CarolS (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone used garlic or catnip tea for fever reduction?

I read that both can be given as a enema to reduce fevers.

Very holistic here. Hate meds and prefer natural/herbal remedies.


----------



## Shakti77 (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know about the herbal enemas for fever reduction but There's a gypsy fever remedy with equal parts yarrow flowers, pepper mint and elder flowers that brings down the fever.


----------



## opalchandler (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes herbal tea works for me. There are many herbs but ginger, catnip, elder flower get you off to a great start.


----------



## laurenWanders (Aug 19, 2018)

I read on garlic and it helps nearly everything from colds to cancers! Give it a try!


----------



## Baby533! (Feb 7, 2019)

I have never used these teas for enemas, since I don't have a colon anymore (haven't had one since I was little, due to congenital bowel dysmotility). But, I have used catnip tea for stomachaches. It works very, very well for this, especially if you or your child has acid reflux and can't drink peppermint tea.


----------

